# Aging in a large barrel



## Alstang1 (Dec 30, 2007)

My barrel is 13 gallons, but up to this point I have only made 5-6 gallons of wine at a time. I hear you guys all talking about topping off, and keeping air from the wine durring the aging process. My question is this... would I hurt the wine more than help itby aging 5 gallons of wine in a 13 gallon barrel? What are your suggestions, what can I do, outside of making 7 more gallons of wine?


Also, at what point should the wine go from fermenting containers to oak barrels?



Thanks

Al


----------



## Wade E (Dec 30, 2007)

You would definitely do a lot of harm by not having the barrel full. It should be moved into barrel when fermentation is done. Your only alternative is to get a 5 gallon barrel. Is this a new barrel or 1 that is at least tested and true. What do you know about this barrel?


----------



## Alstang1 (Dec 30, 2007)

My friend bought it in College Station Texas from a vinyard. They claim they sell them after 1 use. She had it for 2 years and never used it. I bought it from her a year ago or more, and am just now getting around to researching it. I have had t holding water for about 3 weeks now. Of course, not the same water; I have dumped and re-added several times. When I first got the water in the BBL it would not hold water long enought for me to get it filled at all. I soaked it in a plastic box of water for 3 days, and it has held water with no leakage, since then. It has a burnt in branding "15 SCT" on the side of the BBL. There is nobung for the bung hole on the BBL.


Now you know everything I know about the BBL. 


Al


----------



## Dean (Dec 30, 2007)

You need to make about 10 more gallons of wine, as you will be topping up the barrel over time as well, as the "angel's share" or natural evaporation takes place. You can get a silicone bung for a barrel, so no worries about that.

Aging in a barrel has 2 effects. The first is to add oak flavor and tannins. This effect diminishes with time, at which point it is said that the barrel is neutral. The second, and most important effect, is concentration. As the wine ages in the barrel and the liquid evaporates because wood is pourous, it "micro-oxygenates" and concentrates flavors. When you keep topping it up each month, more flavor gets added. This is what gives the "it tastes like a good commercial wine" taste. They get concentration from barrels, while carboy aging doesn't. Of coure, you don't want to do that will all styles of wines.

I'd say get a smaller barrel, or make more wine. Also, get yourself some sulphur sticks to burn in the barrel to sanitize it, and once you commit to a barrel, always keep something in it, or as you witnessed, it will shrink and leak like a sieve.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 30, 2007)

You may also have to get some barrelkleen.


----------



## grapeman (Dec 30, 2007)

Another more expensive option would to be to get some gas adding equipment. With the proper equipment you fill the barrel with argon or some other heavy gas which creates a blanket over the wine and keeps it safe once you re attach the silicone bung.


----------



## Alstang1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Well, from the sounds of it, I will just have to wait until I am able to make 10 more gallons.


The gas thing is probibally way over my head, as well as budget.


Thanks tho.


AL


----------



## Wade E (Dec 30, 2007)

Actually the gas thing wouldnt be that expensive, the only downfall to the gas thing is knowing when there is or isnt enough gas in there to protect your wine.


----------



## Alstang1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Would something like argon or nitrogen be just as harmful to the wine as would air? Would it change the flavor of the wine?


----------



## grapeman (Dec 30, 2007)

No they would not harm the wine like the oxygen does. They are fairly inert gasses and don't cause oxydation. A lot of large home winemakers use gasses to top off barrels. Probably your best choice would be to make enough wine to keep the barrel full- or you can send me the barrel and I will fill it







I would even send you a carboy and oak chips to replace the barrel!


----------



## Alstang1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Hell, with a deal like that, let me just hop in the truck and scoot on up to Watertown, and see if I can find you. I will meet you at the river bridge just north of the square, near the old wood mill.


----------



## grapeman (Dec 30, 2007)

LOL. If you go looking at Watertown, you will be looking a long time. I have a sister not far from there, but I'm from near Plattsburgh so you are about 150 miles off!


----------



## summersolstice (Dec 31, 2007)

I'd be very careful before adding wine to a barrel that hasn't been used in over two years and was likely stored dry for that long. There are several spoilage problems associated with storing used barrels, including mold, acetobacter (vinegar bacteria), wild yeasts, and lactic acid bacteria. The barrel should be treated with burning sulfur sticks and perhaps a solution of sulfur dioxide and citric acid and sodium carbonate. You can get detailed instructions here: http://www.morebeer.com/public/pdf/wbarrel.pdf

You might be better off not taking any chances with the barrel.


----------

